# RBT March '13 Meeting



## cripple469 (5/3/13)

Our next meeting will see us abandon RBT Headquarters and head into the city to enjoy St Patrick's Day at the Brewery on Sunday the 17th of March. The Brewery is normally closed on Sundays but they are opening especially to celebrate this day with 4 Irish inspired beers (including two seasonals):
- Flanagan's Irish Stout
- Ned's Red Ale
- Irish Pale Ale (seasonal, especially for the day)
- Irish Blonde WHITE Stout (seasonal, and yes, you read correctly, a white stout)

The brewers will be doing brewery tours between 11:30PM to 1:00PM (with the purchase of a tasting paddle).

This will be an unofficial meeting so we're not reserving an area, there won't be our normal rental charge and we can't take in our own beers. We also won't be holding an official 'learning experience' like usual; however, we would encourage you to bring some friends along who are prepared to try beers that are alternative to the mainstream and we'll have a crack at educating them on our love of beer and brewing. The more support we can get for craft beer, the more of it we'll see.

Day kicks off at 11:30 so come whenever you can - there is bound to be an RBT table from very early on. Bring your green hat and we'll see you there.


----------

